# My Pembroke Welsh Corgi



## specialcorgi (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi, Just thought i would share my cute pup.
Enjoy


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

She is adorable! Welcome to DF.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Too cute! I love corgis, especially the Pembrokes.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

If I ever own another dog under 100 lbs.  , it will likely be another Corgi. Love them! Thanks for sharing and welcome.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Very VERY CUTE! I ~love~ your pup's little face. Welcome to DF!


----------



## kristenipolani (Oct 23, 2011)

Look at my cute pembroke welsh corgi!! shes mismarked and has the cutest spot on her head

https://files.nyu.edu/kkh263/public/page3.html


----------

